

Meet ‘Flame’, The Massive Spy Malware Infiltrating Iranian Computers - bcl
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/05/flame/

======
iwwr
I wonder if this will push the targeted governments toward strict open-source
deployments, with strong (and correct) security policies. The attacks are
sending a strong message not just to the immediate targets (Axis of Evil), but
to every government seeking to maintain IT systems integrity overall.

